# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Escolha de maq fotografica para tirar fotos a aquas.

## Renato Neves

Boas, 

Pretendo comprar uma maquina digital para dar a reforma a minha maquina de rolo.

Estou indieciso entre duas ou tres maquinas.

O uso que lhe vou dar é uma utilização normal de passeios e pretendo tb que possa tirar fotos a pormenores ou a pequenas coisa como por exemplo a peixes.

As maquinas são: 

- SONY DSC P200S

-Olympus SP-500

-Olympus SP-310

-Olympus SP-350

Será que alguem que perceba de maquinas me pode ajudar em qual delas fico melhor servido Olympus SP-500 tem menor definição, mas penso que a lente é melhor.

qual aconselham.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Comprei uma Panasonic DMC - Z5 e de facto é uma máquina Excelente.
Neste momento a CHip7 está a vende-la a um preço excelente (300 Euros), quando na Fnac por exemplo está a 500.

http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs...00000000005702

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Tambem tens esta excelente maquina: RICOH CAPLIO GX8.
Tem o sistema macro desde um 1cm, 8MG pixels,muito compacta e a um preço muito razoavel!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá 
Eu acabo de comprar a Olympus e500 SLR, e digo que apesar de não entender nada de fotografia digital é uma bomba muito boa e ao preço que comprei não encontro melhor.
A Olympus tem muito boa assistencia pós venda.
Um abraço

----------

